# product to cover stair risers



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

maybe a 3/8" AC plywood will work, you do not want the riser to be to thick because of the tread overhang...


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

they make an adhesive backed veneer

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2010/06/10/easy-veneering/

http://www.oakwoodveneer.com/pressure-sensitive-veneer.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wood epoxy paste sanded smooth? Woodepox from Abatron is pretty easy to work with. You can tint it or paint it with no problems. Just trowel or drywall knife it on, let it set and sand. Must do some surface prep of course so you get adhesion but this is true of anything you pick.

http://www.abatron.com/building-and-restoration-products/woodepox.html?vmcchk=1


----------

